# Post-merger programming line-up



## n-spring

If any of you are unhappy with the proposed post-merger line-up, I encourage you to write to XM customer service and let them know how you feel.

If you aren't familiar with the proposed changes, check them out here:

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/xms-postmerger-line-up.html


----------



## Steve Mehs

Would have been better off to submit your opinion on the merger to the FCC back in June or July.


----------



## tomcrown1

If you are unhappy with the new program line up leave (and hopefully bankrupt the new sirius xm radio junk) bye bye sat radio


----------



## Dolly

Steve Mehs said:


> Would have been better off to submit your opinion on the merger to the FCC back in June or July.


The sad part of this Steve if you read the comments is a lot of people were duped by this merger idea  They now see it for what it is, but it is too late to comment to the FCC now  I'm glad some of us weren't duped and got our comments in  I guess what we will have to see is if the FCC was also duped


----------



## pez2002

say goodbuy to the decades channels if they merge 

shareholder vote on november 13th


----------



## Bobby94928

And why do you think the Decades channels would go away? They are popular on both services.


----------



## pez2002

duplacation of channels will be removed 

i hope xms decade channels remain i love the 60s on 6 and 80s on 8


----------



## paulman182

Looks like my bill will go down to $6.99 if it happens.


----------



## pez2002

it will be $ 6.99 if you just want music stations


----------



## gregroberts

I was thinking about the merger again last week at the AOPA show in Hartford

I'm against the merger

if Sirius can't afford to pay for Howard Stern, then why destroy XM?

get rid of Howard Stern

I never listened to the arrogant SOB when he was on radio for free

I certainly won't pay a dime to listen to him on satellite

I really hope the FCC quashes this proposed merger - which is a misnomer

its not a merger

XM does not need Sirius to survive - it did quite well long before Sirius ever started broadcasting


----------



## Steve Mehs

> XM does not need Sirius to survive - it did quite well long before Sirius ever started broadcasting


You've got to be kidding me. XM officially launched nationwide on 11/12/01, Sirius officially launched Valentine's Day 2002. During those 94 days, I wouldn't exactly call XM successful.


----------



## scottjf8

Where are my Sirius channels? Octane!!! I gotta have it


----------



## reddice

If they do merge which I hope everyday that they don't you will be seeing a lot of one artist channels wastes. Wait, you see those now on Sirius.


----------



## cweave02

I also love 60s on 6 and 80s on 8 - I chose XM over Sirius because XM had the PGA golf channels. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## scottjf8

cweave02 said:


> I also love 60s on 6 and 80s on 8 - I chose XM over Sirius because XM had the PGA golf channels. This is going to be interesting.


Can't think of anything more exciting than golf on the radio

:hurah:


----------



## cweave02

Yeah - I get that reaction from friends when I say that.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Who cares what others say, if you like it that's all that matters.


----------



## tomcrown1

If the merger happens how about $50 for everything package???


----------



## Steve Mehs

Why? You can get everything from XM and Sirius right now for $25.90.


----------



## hjscm

scottjf8 said:


> Can't think of anything more exciting than golf on the radio
> 
> :hurah:


curling would be a good channel


----------



## Paul Secic

Dolly said:


> The sad part of this Steve if you read the comments is a lot of people were duped by this merger idea  They now see it for what it is, but it is too late to comment to the FCC now  I'm glad some of us weren't duped and got our comments in  I guess what we will have to see is if the FCC was also duped


The DOJ might approve the merger this week, according to Multichannel news.


----------



## Dolly

Paul Secic said:


> The DOJ might approve the merger this week, according to Multichannel news.


Yes I think XM and Sirius have duped everybody they had to dupe :raspberry And all the while putting radios in cars that won't be able to handle a la carte programming from the merged company


----------



## speedcouch

Okay, I'm REALLY late to this thread, but in none of the proposed line-ups do I see a NASCAR channel. I stayed with XM despite them going to Sirius this year. When I heard about the merger, that was the only positive thing about it that I saw. Of course, I don't really care to pay extra for "all sports" just to get NASCAR, but I'd do it if I have to. Any ideas where the NASCAR channel is in the new packages?

Cheryl


----------



## Dolly

speedcouch said:


> Okay, I'm REALLY late to this thread, but in none of the proposed line-ups do I see a NASCAR channel. I stayed with XM despite them going to Sirius this year. When I heard about the merger, that was the only positive thing about it that I saw. Of course, I don't really care to pay extra for "all sports" just to get NASCAR, but I'd do it if I have to. Any ideas where the NASCAR channel is in the new packages?
> 
> Cheryl


Who knows  I don't trust either XM or Sirius now to be honest about anything including their programming


----------



## run2lax

So no NFL??? NBA??? The other college teams Sirius has???? Then what's the point for me???? I don't care about more music channels, they are basically the same thing anyway. I'd pay alittle more to get the Sirius sports content or some of it anyway, but I won't get a dual radio for it. That's retarded, they won't work in my car anyway.


----------



## Steve Mehs

1) The music channels on XM and Sirius are not the same, each service has it's own philosophy when it comes to music programming.

2) Why is one of the most common reasons for being in favor of the merger having access to all the pro sports play by play. If it's that important subscribe to both XM and Sirius, when it's all said and done it will cost about the same.

3) How do you know a dual radio won't work in your car when dual radios for vehicle use are not in existence. And you honestly didn't expect to have access to everything with your current hardware, did you? 

The only thing retarded here is the notion that a merger between the two is actually a good thing.


----------



## run2lax

Steve Mehs said:


> 1) The music channels on XM and Sirius are not the same, each service has it's own philosophy when it comes to music programming.
> 
> They are basically the same, i've heard them both.
> 
> 2) Why is one of the most common reasons for being in favor of the merger having access to all the pro sports play by play. If it's that important subscribe to both XM and Sirius, when it's all said and done it will cost about the same.
> 
> Because the most people want the NFL and MLB, the best sports for the radio. Folks also love college sports on the radio, mostly football but basketball too, so it's logical that most people in favor of it will be so for this reason because as I said, you basically get the same music on both systems, so very few relatively speaking who have an poinion will be in favor of it for that reason. You very well may have taste in music that is so refined and specific the difference is noticeable to you, but it isn't to most people and that's just a fact. Most people who like sports find it very inconvenient not to have the NFL if you have XM or MLB if you have serius, and whatever colleges they like missing from the other are glaring differences as well.
> 
> 3) How do you know a dual radio won't work in your car when dual radios for vehicle use are not in existence. And you honestly didn't expect to have access to everything with your current hardware, did you?
> 
> Even if they did exist, and I take your word for it they don't, I assumed they will very shortly because Mel Karmazin on Charlie Rose said he had one in his office ready to be put on sale as soon as the merger goes through. Maybe he lied, I don;t know and don't care. My XM is built into my cars so I won;t disrupt what is factory instaleld and looks nice. If I had a personal install, I would do it. But a large percentage of subscribers have factory installs. I did think I would have everything with my hardware because what is the point of the merger otherwise??? But I am not that tech nically savy so maybe on that score I was being retarded.
> 
> The only thing retarded here is the notion that a merger between the two is actually a good thing.


I don't know that it's good or bad, who gives a crap really. I wish I had the NFL and the other colleges but I am very pleased with what I have with XM. I just don't understand a merger if the new company is not going to deliver everything, that's all.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Before I start, just stop with the 'most people' nonsense. You have no idea what most people are looking for or what they listen to. I could just as easily say most people could careless about sports on satellite radio, it's all about the music and it would be just as valid.



> They are basically the same, i've heard them both.


You heard but I doubt you have really listened. I've had XM for 4 years, Sirius for 3 years, I listen to both every single day. It has nothing to do with refined tastes. People post all the time on the satellite radio message board that XM sucks because they play too much obscure crap and Sirius sucks because they play the same crap on terrestrial radio. There's a big difference between the music programming on XM and Sirius.



> I did think I would have everything with my hardware because what is the point of the merger otherwise???


Another merger I was against was Sprint and Nextel. XM and Sirius are supposed to be run separately but together with this merger. When Sprint and Nextel merged, Sprint subscribers didn't automatically get Nextel walkie talkie features and Nextel subscribers didn't automatically get Sprint PowerVision. Sprint and Nextel have two totally separate networks, like XM and Sirius, and legacy hardware is incompatible between the two. They just can't flip a switch and have everything be combined.

If you want the NFL and MLB, get both. In the TV world if I wanted NFL Sunday Ticket and TV Japan and have to get both Dish and DirecTV. I'm a sports fan, but I have no desire to listen to sports in highly compressed audio, when I can watch them in high definition.

Point of the merger? To screw customers, please shareholders and make Melvin the king of Satellite Radio.



> I don't know that it's good or bad, who gives a crap really.


Myself and quite a bit of people at XMFan and Sirius Backstage give a crap about this merger that will affect 14+ million people in some way.


----------



## pez2002

Artist Confidential 

IT the history of pop music 

the xm Nation awards 

the 60s on 6 terry yong is my favorite dj on this channel along with phillips 

baseball confidential on 175 


if the 2 merge these things go away on xm and that would make me sad


----------



## run2lax

Whatever dude, like I said, you are in the minority that has such refined taste in music and use Satellite to meet it. Most people with tastes as refined as yours lace much greater emphasis on the music they buy in digital format. No such equivalent in sports and that's how I know I am right. A lot of us spend a lot of time in a car, not all games of the teams you like are available on TV and now you can lower the volume on your HD TV, hit the Tivo pause for 3 to 5 seconds and listen to your hometown teams radio guys and watch HD, and never have to listen to the retarded national network announcers again like that idiot Kornheiser and Madden and the bofoons on the CBS SEC broadcasts. And most importantly all the dumb bibo sideline reportereetes.



Steve Mehs said:


> Before I start, just stop with the 'most people' nonsense. You have no idea what most people are looking for or what they listen to. I could just as easily say most people could careless about sports on satellite radio, it's all about the music and it would be just as valid.
> 
> You heard but I doubt you have really listened. I've had XM for 4 years, Sirius for 3 years, I listen to both every single day. It has nothing to do with refined tastes. People post all the time on the satellite radio message board that XM sucks because they play too much obscure crap and Sirius sucks because they play the same crap on terrestrial radio. There's a big difference between the music programming on XM and Sirius.
> 
> Another merger I was against was Sprint and Nextel. XM and Sirius are supposed to be run separately but together with this merger. When Sprint and Nextel merged, Sprint subscribers didn't automatically get Nextel walkie talkie features and Nextel subscribers didn't automatically get Sprint PowerVision. Sprint and Nextel have two totally separate networks, like XM and Sirius, and legacy hardware is incompatible between the two. They just can't flip a switch and have everything be combined.
> 
> If you want the NFL and MLB, get both. In the TV world if I wanted NFL Sunday Ticket and TV Japan and have to get both Dish and DirecTV. I'm a sports fan, but I have no desire to listen to sports in highly compressed audio, when I can watch them in high definition.
> 
> Point of the merger? To screw customers, please shareholders and make Melvin the king of Satellite Radio.
> 
> Myself and quite a bit of people at XMFan and Sirius Backstage give a crap about this merger that will affect 14+ million people in some way.


----------



## Steve Mehs

No, for the final time I do not have refined tastes, stop being some know it all. You said yourself you don’t really care about the music content, so how many hours a day do you listen and compare music content on XM and Sirius to make ‘they are the same’ be a valid comparison?

I just like variety. I listen to Metallica, AC/DC, Neil Diamond, The Beach Boys, Toby Keith, Eminem, Billy Joel and others. Not exactly refined stuff here. XM plays deeper cuts, Sirius is more hit based, that is a very huge difference, not sure why you don’t understand that. I don’t really care if I’m in the minority, satellite radio was created as an alternative to the majority. I have an iPod, but an iPod can’t turn me on to anything new or new to me that I already know of. 

It’s pretty clear, with or without a merger, you will not get the NFL and MLB on the same radio without making some changes, so it’s your loss really. I’ve been enjoying both services and what they have to offer for years now.


----------



## paja

Steve Mehs said:


> No, for the final time I do not have refined tastes, stop being some know it all. You said yourself you don't really care about the music content, so how many hours a day do you listen and compare music content on XM and Sirius to make 'they are the same' be a valid comparison?
> 
> I just like variety. I listen to Metallica, AC/DC, Neil Diamond, The Beach Boys, Toby Keith, Eminem, Billy Joel and others. Not exactly refined stuff here. XM plays deeper cuts, Sirius is more hit based, that is a very huge difference, not sure why you don't understand that. I don't really care if I'm in the minority, satellite radio was created as an alternative to the majority. I have an iPod, but an iPod can't turn me on to anything new or new to me that I already know of.
> 
> It's pretty clear, with or without a merger, you will not get the NFL and MLB on the same radio without making some changes, so it's your loss really. I've been enjoying both services and what they have to offer for years now.


I couldn't agree more! I love all varieties of music and by subscribing to XM & Sirius I get the best of both worlds. Anyone who listens to music on sat often as I do, you know that XM & Sirius have different philosophies on programming. And by subscribing to both I have access to all sports, although I prefer watching sports.


----------



## run2lax

_It's pretty clear, with or without a merger, you will not get the NFL and MLB on the same radio without making some changes, so it's your loss really. _

No, it's not my loss, it's the consumers loss and the company's loss, they would be able to charge more by offering all the sports on one package, a lot more than they charge for all that music. I'm not a know it all, but I know the market, and you apparently don't. I'm sure you know a lot more than me about whatever noise passes for music Mettalica plays however. But I do listen to a lot of the music channels, and news and everything else BTW.


----------



## Steve Mehs

What do you know about the market exactly? By your posting above you show you don't know that much beyond whats been spoon-fed to you. And don't you DARE ever insult my music again!


----------



## Dolly

Steve may be you can help me understand something about the post merger programming. If you can get I believe it was called the 10 Best of Sirius on XM and get the 10 Best of XM on Sirius without any new equipment, why can't a la carte programming be picked up without any new equipment? Do you understand what I'm trying to ask here? I don't think I'm making myself too clear :blush: And I'm not even going to try to get into how the 10 Best are decided on :eek2:


----------



## Bobby94928

They would have to duplicate their entire programming on both services if they had complete ala carte, using today's radios. That would take up too much bandwidth. By adding just 10 extra channels, each, they don't need to over compress all the rest of the channels as badly.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Yep, they'll just simulcast 10 Sirius channels on XM's satellites and 10 XM channels on Sirius' satellites. Still I have to wonder where the bandwidth will come from.


----------



## Dolly

Steve Mehs said:


> Yep, they'll just simulcast 10 Sirius channels on XM's satellites and 10 XM channels on Sirius' satellites. Still I have to wonder where the bandwidth will come from.


Thanks to both of you  It's so nice to be able to come to a Forum like this and have people that will explain things to you :sunsmile:


----------



## run2lax

Steve Mehs said:


> What do you know about the market exactly? By your posting above you show you don't know that much beyond whats been spoon-fed to you. And don't you DARE ever insult my music again!


Obviously, I know a lot more about the market than you do. No one is spoon feeding me anything, I don't have an opinion on the merger one way or the other. Unlike you who are against it, I have no agenda.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Obviously??? There's really nothing obvious here other then the fact you've shown no real knowledge of the SDARS market in any of your above posts. Yes I am against the merger for what I think are valid reasons. As something that will affect you in some way you should at least care enough to have an opinion as well, whether for or against.


----------



## run2lax

Steve Mehs said:


> Obviously??? There's really nothing obvious here other then the fact you've shown no real knowledge of the SDARS market in any of your above posts. Yes I am against the merger for what I think are valid reasons. As something that will affect you in some way you should at least care enough to have an opinion as well, whether for or against.


The only way it affects me is I waited to get both because they were going to merge, now i'll just get the other one, no biggie. Dumb move by them though, if they were smart they would offer all the sports on one platform, but then again, if they did that they would not make any $$$$ on the one with music.


----------



## Steve Mehs

> Dumb move by them though, if they were smart they would offer all the sports on one platform, but then again, if they did that they would not make any $$$$ on the one with music.


So, the majority of the 14+ million people who subscribe to satellite radio only subscribe for the sports content?


----------



## Bobby94928

Steve Mehs said:


> So, the majority of the 14+ million people who subscribe to satellite radio only subscribe for the sports content?


I hear ya. I don't listen to sports programming at all. I also don't listen to any talk radio. I listen to a ton of music channels though.


----------



## YKW06

Look, every bit of this (aside from the stray press release from the principals involved) is pure speculation.

NO ONE -- not you, not me, not the FCC, not even XM and Sirius -- knows what the post-merger landscape will look like. The companies have a framework in mind, but without being able to fully exchange proprietary data (which they are barred from doing prior to regulatory approval of the merger, so that the companies continue to act as full competitors within their niche) even THEY don't know exactly how it will all shake out.

Might just as well stop worrying about what services will show up and what services will go away until there are some actual, y'know, FACTS on which to base your worries.

Unless hysteria makes y'all happy...


----------



## Steve Mehs

> Might just as well stop worrying about what services will show up and what services will go away until there are some actual, y'know, FACTS on which to base your worries.


That's why I'm against the merger. I have everything I could ever dream of and more with both XM and Sirius and I don't want that destroyed.


----------



## Diana C

I have XM in one car (an addon device) and Sirius in the other (built-in). Personally, I have XM for MLB and Sirius because it came with the car. I spend a lot of time listening to music and talk on BOTH systems, and I find I prefer the music selection on XM and the talk selection on Sirius. Even comparable music channels like the decades channels seem better programmed on XM (or at least more to my tastes). I suppose that no matter what happens, some people won't like it. :shrug:


----------



## reddice

XM Decades, Pop and Dance is 10 times better on XM than Sirius. Where can you find "IT: The History of Pop Music" that they do once a year and Global Domination. I am against the merger from day one since when I listen to Sirius I can never listen for long since they are bland, the dj's yak and yak and some of the music channels that I use to enjoy they got rid off for stupid one artist channels.

I hope they will stay as separate companies since I enjoy XM programs and don't enjoy Sirius one bit.


----------



## pfueri

gregroberts said:


> I was thinking about the merger again last week at the AOPA show in Hartford
> 
> I'm against the merger
> 
> if Sirius can't afford to pay for Howard Stern, then why destroy XM?
> 
> get rid of Howard Stern
> 
> I never listened to the arrogant SOB when he was on radio for free
> 
> I certainly won't pay a dime to listen to him on satellite
> 
> I really hope the FCC quashes this proposed merger - which is a misnomer
> 
> its not a merger
> 
> XM does not need Sirius to survive - it did quite well long before Sirius ever started broadcasting


I'M a Sirius lifetime subsciber and only got it for howard I don't care if they merge the only thing xm offers that is of any value is MLB all of the rest is a joke .I hope XM goes under >and MLB comes over to sirius like Nascar did they left XM because they knew it was a sinking ship even XM's CEO left before the ---- hit the fan!Sirius don't need XM !XM need's Sirius !


----------



## Steve Mehs

pfueri said:


> I'M a Sirius lifetime subsciber and only got it for howard I don't care if they merge the only thing xm offers that is of any value is MLB all of the rest is a joke .I hope XM goes under >and MLB comes over to sirius like Nascar did they left XM because they knew it was a sinking ship even XM's CEO left before the ---- hit the fan!Sirius don't need XM !XM need's Sirius !


:lol: Do you actually believe anything you typed?

And hoping XM goes under is just plain retarded, you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## full moon

Pferi, you just came across as , shall we say,a slow individual..


----------



## djlong

For the record, anyone who actually paid attention to NASCAR's "defection", it was because Sirius made a huge offer for the rights on the condition that they take the offer right then and there. They wanted to keep XM out of the mix totally. It had nothing to do with XM being a 'sinking ship' because XM was (and still is) #1 in subscriptions, though the gap has narrowed significantly.


----------



## MAXX

So let me get this straight--after the merger, I still will not be able to get the NFL games on my XM Radio? I still have to sign up for Sirius to get the NFL????


----------



## djlong

So far, yes. They've said that some XM programming will be duplicated on Sirius and some Sirius on XM but no details. The reason is that XM and Sirius use incompatible scrambling methods and - as far as anyone knows - none of the nearly 20 million receivers out there can be "flash updated" to accept both systems.


----------



## Lee L

djlong said:


> For the record, anyone who actually paid attention to NASCAR's "defection", it was because Sirius made a huge offer for the rights on the condition that they take the offer right then and there. They wanted to keep XM out of the mix totally. It had nothing to do with XM being a 'sinking ship' because XM was (and still is) #1 in subscriptions, though the gap has narrowed significantly.


Even worse, XM managed to keep many of the shows that were "value adds" over what is available on FM and AM, like Dialed in, Jimmy Johnson and Dale Jrs shows and a couple of others and Sirius really only took the race coverage that is duplicated all over the country. ( I aimagine that they have their own talk and extra shows too)

I also hate the idea of losing programming over the merger and the overall plan seems like the worst possible chain of events for the subscribers.


----------



## stlcardsblues

if you think the merger is going through then your nuts:lol: >>>>>>>

Dishnet tried to merge with Directv a couple years ago. Was blocked by congress. I would imagine this will suffer the same fate.


----------



## Gonesouth

stlcardsblues said:


> if you think the merger is going through then your nuts:lol: >>>>>>>
> 
> Dishnet tried to merge with Directv a couple years ago. Was blocked by congress. I would imagine this will suffer the same fate.


I think TV and Radio is apple and oranges. There is more support for this radio merger then the tv merger. We will have to wait and see. If these two companies do not get together the business might be over.:nono2:


----------



## Bill Broderick

If those plans end up being accurate, it wouldn't be bad for me. The only channels that I ever listen to on XM are The Virus (Opie & Anthony and Ron & Fez) and XM Comedy from time to time. I couldn't care less about any of Sirius' programming. So, after my 5 year subscription expires, I could change to the Ala Carte 1 package, add The Virus for $3 and XM Comedy for $.25 and end up paying $10.24 per month instead of $12.99.


----------



## Uncle Freddy

Bill Broderick said:


> If those plans end up being accurate, it wouldn't be bad for me. The only channels that I ever listen to on XM are The Virus (Opie & Anthony and Ron & Fez) and XM Comedy from time to time. I couldn't care less about any of Sirius' programming. So, after my 5 year subscription expires, I could change to the Ala Carte 1 package, add The Virus for $3 and XM Comedy for $.25 and end up paying $10.24 per month instead of $12.99.


You did catch the part about new receivers being required to receive a la cart packages, right? My guess it will take a lot of months for your $2.50/month savings to get you to break even.


----------



## scr

If XM was Ala Carte I'd sign up tomorrow. But I can't justify the price for all that radio that I would never listen to.

I only have a OEM in the truck so the cost of a new radio is not an issue as I don't have one. At the moment I do not have the service on for the truck.

I hope this goes through or maybe XM will go with the Ala carte any way. However, I doubt it so it will be a CCradio for me more then likely.

In any event I wish they would bring this to a conclusion one way or the other.

I wonder how many people have postponed signing up as they are uncertain about the future of both systems?


----------



## Paul Secic

scr said:


> If XM was Ala Carte I'd sign up tomorrow. But I can't justify the price for all that radio that I would never listen to.
> 
> I only have a OEM in the truck so the cost of a new radio is not an issue as I don't have one. At the moment I do not have the service on for the truck.
> 
> I hope this goes through or maybe XM will go with the Ala carte any way. However, I doubt it so it will be a CCradio for me more then likely.
> 
> In any event I wish they would bring this to a conclusion one way or the other.
> 
> I wonder how many people have postponed signing up as they are uncertain about the future of both systems?


The DOJ is holding it up. CNBC said Tuesday this could go on until October & beyond.


----------



## scr

Paul Secic said:


> The DOJ is holding it up. CNBC said Tuesday this could go on until October & beyond.


Paul,

Thanks for the info.

s.


----------



## hookemfins

MAXX said:


> So let me get this straight--after the merger, I still will not be able to get the NFL games on my XM Radio? I still have to sign up for Sirius to get the NFL????





djlong said:


> So far, yes. They've said that some XM programming will be duplicated on Sirius and some Sirius on XM but no details. The reason is that XM and Sirius use incompatible scrambling methods and - as far as anyone knows - none of the nearly 20 million receivers out there can be "flash updated" to accept both systems.


Not sure the scrambling methods are needed. All XM needs to do is pick up the feeds directly from the source like Sirius does. For NASCAR, XM would just pick up the MRN/PRN broadcast. And Sirius should be able tp do the same for MLB.

Only programming from Sirius I really want is NASCAR. NFL would be nice but not required. As I said, all XM would have to do is pick up the MRN feed.


----------



## Lee L

Paul Secic said:


> The DOJ is holding it up. CNBC said Tuesday this could go on until October & beyond.


You are kidding. Just kill the thing already.

Places like Blitzsafe that make the aftermarket adpators for cars that have deals with the other service have stopped making anything new at all. It has to be somethign to do with the uncertainty from the merger. Maybe mos tpeople don;t care about having an external raido, but lots do and they have no way to go with teh other provider if these types of devices stop being made.


----------



## judson_west

djlong said:


> So far, yes. They've said that some XM programming will be duplicated on Sirius and some Sirius on XM but no details. The reason is that XM and Sirius use incompatible scrambling methods and - as far as anyone knows - none of the nearly 20 million receivers out there can be "flash updated" to accept both systems.


There are a number of differences that prevent a particular receiver from receiving both services. The compression methods are different; the transmission frequencies are different; the bitrates are different. In fact Sirius and XM have been working together since 2000 on a hybrid receiver and have not succeded yet. Both systems are at capacity (Sirius less so than XM) so for one to carry the others programming, they would have to cease transmission of other programming.

BTW, I love XM.


----------



## reddice

Plus Sirius music channels stink compared to XM. Athough XM has 1 One artist channel sirius has 3 which they are a waste. Also Sirius stations and bland and some of their channels are stale. Also the DJ's talk to much.

Anything that can delay the merger and eventually kill it would be great news. Keep Sirius crappy programing away from XM good programing.


----------



## Geronimo

Paul Secic said:


> The DOJ is holding it up. CNBC said Tuesday this could go on until October & beyond.


The DoJ and FCC both have to approve. BTW the earlier poster was incorrect in saying that Congress killed the E8D* merger. The FCC said no and the parties called it off rather than appeal the FCC action and try to get DoJ approval.


----------



## DCSholtis

http://www.reuters.com/article/tech...pe=RSS&feedName=technologyNews&rpc=22&sp=true



> NEW YORK (Reuters) - XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc (XMSR.O: Quote, Profile, Research) and Sirius Satellite Radio Inc (SIRI.O: Quote, Profile, Research) have extended by two months a deadline to potentially terminate without penalty Sirius's year-old proposed acquisition of its bigger rival.
> 
> Under the original terms of their deal, first announced in February 2007, the companies could have walked away after March 1 if they did not receive regulatory approval.
> 
> U.S. regulators, including the Federal Communications Commission and Department of Justice, have yet to decide whether to approve the merger. Both companies said this week that they are optimistic both agencies will approve the deal.


----------

